# Part livery yards godalming/elstead/ puttenham



## "ruby" (30 January 2013)

Hello, 
I'm new!
I'm also looking for a nice part livery yard in the godalming/ elstead/ puttenham area. Must have a surfaced school. Thank you in advance.


----------



## "ruby" (30 January 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Limbo-the day- (30 January 2013)

Little lockner? Chilworth way? It's nearish me don't know the yard but looks nice.


----------



## Ella19 (30 January 2013)

Little burgate at hascombe seems popular. Lots puttenham way but I'm further west nr albury so can't really help. If you want to come our way pm me!


----------



## "ruby" (30 January 2013)

Little burgate farm has no surfaced schools:-( little lockner is a bit too far.
Ella 19- dyou know any of the names of the puttenham ones?


----------



## Limbo-the day- (30 January 2013)

There is a sjing yard in elstead that I have been to think its called thundry?? Thunder? Something like that.


----------



## "ruby" (31 January 2013)

Thundry! Haha! That's nearly £1000 for part!


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

Try posting in the new regional boards!


----------



## Horlicks (31 January 2013)

Upper house stables in Hascombe - has a beautiful floodlight school. Look them up on Facebook.


----------



## "ruby" (31 January 2013)

Thank you Horlicks I'm old and decrepit and don't have face book. But I shall find some one who does.


----------



## Horlicks (31 January 2013)

Ive PMd you the number.


----------



## "ruby" (31 January 2013)

Thank u very much Horlicks that is ever so kind.


----------



## Chichi (31 January 2013)

Punchbowl livery in Thursley. They have a floodlit school (cannot remember the surface though) and a jumping paddock, great hacking, all year turn out and seem very friendly. Google them or pm me for contact details.
Good luck.


----------



## Chichi (31 January 2013)

By the way upper house farm stables also has a website. Google them too!


----------



## Ella19 (31 January 2013)

I thought burgate had one surfaced and one natural?


----------



## LynH (31 January 2013)

Inspire Dressage is near Godalming in Thorncombe Street, large school with new surface and very friendly.


----------



## "ruby" (1 February 2013)

No little burgate has two natural. Beautifully situated I must say. Thank you for the replies. I shall do some enquiring.


----------



## paddy (1 February 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation Horlicks!  Have to say this weekend isn't the best to come visiting Upper House Farm Stables as we're nearing the end of our manege refurbishment.  Very much looking forward to playing on our fabby newly vamped 20x60 as soon as possible!     

Our website needs work - on the to do list - but you're very welcome to come and have a look around.  Give Andy a call - 01483 208 126.


----------



## dornrose (2 February 2013)

Another vote for Upper House Farm, sadly I'm too far away to keep my horse there anymore but would if I was closer.  Not only was she very well cared for but she was very happy and settled there.


----------



## "ruby" (2 February 2013)

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Thundry (11 June 2013)

[QUOTE="ruby";11497867]Thundry! Haha! That's nearly £1000 for part![/QUOTE]
Dear Ruby, Our basic livery rate works out for a 31 day month as £842.  We offer a competition standard of care and facilities and our basic livery includes more services than many full livery services. We are staffed by three permanent grooms who are competent and qualified. We have a resident coach and liveries get a large discount on coaching rates.  The yard benefits from a sand and rubber school, lunge arena, horsewalker, grass jumping paddock on sandy soil, post and rail individual turn out.  All in all we are the perfect base for the competitive amateur owner/rider and offer value for money. If you are still looking for a yard I would be happy to show you round and explain how we work.


----------

